# Now that we screwed up.. our next move



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Can we trade z and match boozer? can we pick up sheed or kenyon? can we trade for anyone to play decent frontcourt for us?
things like this make being a cleveland fan tough


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

It seems like Stromile Swift may be our only affordable option. He is an atheletic shot blocker and finisher, but is he strong enough to bang for rebounds night after night?

And I don't see the Cavs giving up Jackson or Z in a trade. The Olympics will be interesting. I am sure Bron can't be too thrilled by this. I think that Carlos was in a situation where he could have become a huge advertising target simply because he plays with LeBron. He could have gotten a good commercial contract from the exposure he gets. in Cleveland


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> Can we trade z and match boozer? can we pick up sheed or kenyon? can we trade for anyone to play decent frontcourt for us?
> things like this make being a cleveland fan tough



A poll for a new name for Booz-n-Bron? 

But yeah, would you be at all interested in Antonio Davis? Didn't think so, but I thought I'd ask.

Davis for Ollie, Newble, and a re-signed Eric Williams?


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Now that we screwed up.. our next move*



> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> A poll for a new name for Booz-n-Bron?


Luke-n-Bron is the first thing that comes to mind.



> But yeah, would you be at all interested in Antonio Davis? Didn't think so, but I thought I'd ask.
> 
> Davis for Ollie, Newble, and a re-signed Eric Williams?


What is his contract like? If it's not horrible too, I would make that trade just to get rid of Ollie and Newble.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

LOL, I think I'll wait to see how this situation plays out before I change my nick.. But Booz is certainly going to be gone and replaced by someone..


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Swift is restricted FA so any MLE deal can probally be matched for him. McDyess and Vladie are out there for maybe less then MLE. It's just a bad spot now to be in looking for PF/C help. I hope this atleast creates room from Andre Brown to make the team.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Now that we screwed up.. our next move*



> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> Luke-n-Bron is the first thing that comes to mind.


Zydrunas-n-Bron baby :laugh:



> What is his contract like? If it's not horrible too, I would make that trade just to get rid of Ollie and Newble.


Davis' deal is woeful too, but it's short-term. He's owed something on the order of $25M, but over this season and next.

Ollie and Newble are owed about $25M, but spread over the next four seasons. Thus, you pay about the same amount either way, but you get a guy who can help you and you get salary cap flexibility sooner rather than later.

For the Bulls, we get a couple younger players who play at positions of greater need for us.

Not exactly an earth shattering deal for either side.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

The Cavs should try and pursue Etan Thomas, Stromile Swift, or try and orchestrate a trade for Drew Gooden.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

Etan agreed to sign for the MLE with the Sixers I believe.

Memphis didnt want Gooden and the Magic have been trying to trade him, why would we want him?


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> Etan agreed to sign for the MLE with the Sixers I believe.
> 
> Memphis didnt want Gooden and the Magic have been trying to trade him, why would we want him?


I don't want him. He's got zero baskeball IQ and he's a black hole.

I haven't heard about the Cavs doing anything at all recently... I want to hear that they're going after Swift, or looking for a backup pointguard or something. Hearing nothing makes me worried.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't want him. He's got zero baskeball IQ and he's a black hole.
> ...


It makes me think Paxson is completely demoralized. I too would like to hear about some plans. Get the wheels in motion. Yes it sucks. Cavs got screwed. Boozer is an *******. But you can't just sit there feeling sorry for yourself. You've got to try and move on.

If the Cavs can get Swift and pick up a decent backup PG, I would consider the offseason a success. Adding Swift and Jackson and a backup Pg would offset losing Boozer, and make the Cavs better going into next season.

Oh and also, I don't like Gooden. And the thought of actually trading for him sickens me. You could try and get Marcus Fizer and it's the same player. Or just resign Lee Nailon.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Ugh. Gooden is a headcase. One of those players that thinks he is the ****, when he really isnt, and isnt good at all. Stay away from Gooden.


----------



## Stacka_Lee (Jul 9, 2004)

looks like the best bet is "Le + Bron"


----------



## Cavs Central (Jun 15, 2004)

The options don't look good right now for us. Swift would be a nice guy to replace Carlos, but I just don't see that taking place, we don't have the cash.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

There's finally a rumor of something going on, but it's not an appealing one... Apparently the Cavs are interested in sending Ilgauskas to New York for Kurt Thomas and either Nazr Mohammed, or Dikembe Mutombo.



Hopefully it's just a rumor someone made up... but as the first rumor to come out recently, it's not promising.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> Etan agreed to sign for the MLE with the Sixers I believe.


Etan agreed to sign for the MLE with Milwaukee, the Sixers signed former Bucks PF Brian Skinner for less than the MLE.

Here's an idea for Cavs' fans.. sign and trade involving Zydrunas Ilgauskas for Stromile Swift and Earl Watson. Depending on Swift's contract it'd work, and Z would give the Grizzlies the pivot they've been looking for, but his game is pretty similar to Pau's so I'm not sure.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> There's finally a rumor of something going on, but it's not an appealing one... Apparently the Cavs are interested in sending Ilgauskas to New York for Kurt Thomas and either Nazr Mohammed, or Dikembe Mutombo.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't that would be too bad of a trade. Thomas is a pretty good player, almost a poor man's Carlos Boozer ironically enough. I wouldn't want Mutombo, but Mohammed is pretty underrated in my opinion. He's a very solid center who is a more than capable of scoring and rebounding, as well as playing some defense. If you could pull of a Zydrunas Ilgauskus for Kurt Thomas and Mohammed, I'd do it from a Cleveland standpoint.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Here's an idea for Cavs' fans.. sign and trade involving Zydrunas Ilgauskas for Stromile Swift and Earl Watson. Depending on Swift's contract it'd work, and Z would give the Grizzlies the pivot they've been looking for, but his game is pretty similar to Pau's so I'm not sure.


That's the deal I would want.


As far as the Kurt Thomas deal. It's not bad. It's just disapointing. I'm not really a huge Kurt Thomas fan.


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

*Eric Williams for Jerome Williams*

Re-sign Eric Williams to a 2 year deal and trade him to the Bull for Jerome Williams.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Z for Swift and Earl Watson would be a good deal. I guess Z for Thomas and Mohammed would be all right, but hardly the kind of exciting move the fans want.


----------

